# 2021 MAJEK M2 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*CHECK OUT THIS BONE COLORED M2 ILLUSION NON RAISED CONSOLE I JUST GOT TO STORE THIS ONE IS WILL BE POWERED WITH A VF250LA THE PRICE IS $72,653.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 
361-758-2140






























*


----------

